# GLOS Show



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2013)

The Greater Lansing Orchid Society's show and sale is this weekend, Feb. 23 & 24. More information here:
http://greaterlansingorchidsociety.com/GLOS_Show.html

These are among the plants I'm thinking of entering -- what do you think?

Vandofinetia Blaupunkt






Phal. schilleriana





Paph. barbigerum





Den. Hamana Smile





Den. Aussie's Chips


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 17, 2013)

Great blooms! I love the vandofinetia and the barbigerum! Neos and paphs are my favorite orchids.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 18, 2013)

I think you should enter all of them in an insulated box and ship them to me... Those are really nice plants, well grown and people will appreciate you showing them off. The Den. Aussies Chip- lose the 's' I am pretty sure. Also if it was made with the pygmy version of atroviolaceum it is technically Micro Chip. Aussies Chip = atroviolaceum x abberans 
Micro Chip = normanbyense x abberans. atroviolaceum var. pygmy has recently been upgraded to species status and is now considered normanbyense. Either way yours in well grown, display it!


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2013)

Absolutely enter them all!!! I love the Van. I wish I could get mine to
bloom like that. They're all gorgeous and I'd definitely show them off...and
be sure to put the Vando. at smell level, girlfriend.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 18, 2013)

Just looked up Den. Aussies Chip and Den. Aussies Chips; niether of them came up on OrchidWiz. Den. Micro Chip did. Interesting thing is that I know that there TONS of them sold as Aussies Chip; I sold many compots of them under that name. I'm thinking label it as Micro Chip...


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 18, 2013)

They all look wonderful Dot. The barbigerum has such soft colors and I love the phal. Schilleriana. How can you not like a display like that?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is another one:

Zygosepalum labiosum x Pabstia jugosa


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2013)

limuhead said:


> Just looked up Den. Aussies Chip and Den. Aussies Chips; niether of them came up on OrchidWiz. Den. Micro Chip did. Interesting thing is that I know that there TONS of them sold as Aussies Chip; I sold many compots of them under that name. I'm thinking label it as Micro Chip...



Well, that is interesting. I just looked up Dendrobium aberrans x Dendrobium atroviolaceum on the RHS website, and up came Aussie's Chip (no "s" -- gotta change my tag & database). It said it was not a synonym, and was registered by P.Spence in 1998. Try looking up Aussie's Chip (with possessive 's) in OrchidWiz and see if that is there. I don't have that database.

There is an all-white flowered mini, but I don't remember the name. It's different from this one.

@ abax -- unfortunately, our society doesn't have a fragrance class. I might suggest that for next year.


----------



## Hera (Feb 18, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, that is interesting. I just looked up Dendrobium aberrans x Dendrobium atroviolaceum on the RHS website, and up came Aussie's Chip (no "s" -- gotta change my tag & database). It said it was not a synonym, and was registered by P.Spence in 1998. Try looking up Aussie's Chip (with possessive 's) in OrchidWiz and see if that is there. I don't have that database.
> 
> There is an all-white flowered mini, but I don't remember the name. It's different from this one.
> 
> @ abax -- unfortunately, our society doesn't have a fragrance class. I might suggest that for next year.



There is a great debate going on with this plant and the proper name. I've asked several people and I get a different answer every time. I wouldn't change names yet. OrchidWiz doesn't reflect what is being perpetuated on the internet.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 18, 2013)

I am pretty sure that if the plant is less than 12" tall and originated at H&R Nursery in Hawaii it is Micro Chip. I have discussed this at length with Roy Tokunaga, the person who actually does the hybridizing and a good deal of the lab work at H&R. Not sure why the name didn't come up on OrchidWiz, it is the most recent version and has Sanders...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2013)

Blue Vando and the Zygo are hot. Good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2013)

all very nice - good luck.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 19, 2013)

Just gorgeous pics and a wonderful Vandofinetia!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2013)

One more:

Renanthera matutuna:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful plants, Dot. Hope you have a few left for Madison Heights!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Beautiful plants, Dot. Hope you have a few left for Madison Heights!


Thanks, Tom. Hopefully, there will be others by then.


----------



## rangiku (Feb 19, 2013)

Enter them all, Dot. Outstanding growing.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck Dot :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow Dot what amazing plants! I especially like the Renanthera! I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## littlefrog (Feb 20, 2013)

you know if you don't have enough space you can put them in my display... *grin*

My display will be unfortunately less impressive this year, I had to break up all my specimen plants. Somebody else will have to win the cattleya trophy this year, guess it is time to give other people a chance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2013)

littlefrog said:


> you know if you don't have enough space you can put them in my display... *grin*
> 
> My display will be unfortunately less impressive this year, I had to break up all my specimen plants. Somebody else will have to win the cattleya trophy this year, guess it is time to give other people a chance.


So that means you'll have lots of fun stuff for sale...:drool:


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish I could go to the show  

all your plants look great good luck


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2013)

orchidgirl510 said:


> I wish I could go to the show


Just do it! :evil:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2013)

Dot, don't forget your camera


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 21, 2013)

Once you get by Friday, the weather looks like it's going to moderate.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Once you get by Friday, the weather looks like it's going to moderate.


I'm watching that -- I hope all the vendors make it through OK. 

@ Rick -- I'm usually so busy selling orchids (Porter's) & helping the society that I don't have time to take photos.

@ orchidgirl510 -- hours are Sat: 11 - 5 and Sun: 11-4. I hope you can make it. If you do, look me up.


----------

